# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Art. 1 legge fallimentare

## marco.M

Salve a tutti, 
premetto che non mi occupo di fallimenti; ho, però, un cliente (SRL) che non supera i limiti di cui al nuovo art. 1 della legge fallimentare (capitale investito e ricavi degli ultimi tre anni). Secondo voi è considerato piccolo imprenditore, anceh in base alla giurisprudenza che si sta formando ultimamente?
Faccio questa domanda perchè tale società è fortemente indebitata senza avere i mezzi per farvi fronte. 
Ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il tenore dell'art. 1 L.F. nella versione riformata stabilisce che non sono soggetti a fallimento gli enti pubblici e *i piccoli imprenditori*. Quindi se il soggetto, indipendentemente dalla forma giuridica, &#232; considerato piccolo imprenditore, non pu&#242; fallire. 
Non sono considerati piccoli imprenditori le imprese individuali e collettive che: 
a) hanno effettuato investimenti in azienda per oltre 300.000 Euro;
b) hanno una media di ricavi nell'ultimo triennio o, comunque dall'inizio dell'impresa,se di durata minore di tre anni, di oltre 200.000 Euro. 
Se la societ&#224; di cui al quesito non supera almeno uno dei due parametri di cui alle lettere a) e b) non pu&#242; essere dichiarata fallita. 
Pur tuttavia, segnalo che &#232; giunta notizia che il Tribunale di Piacenza in una recente sentenza - che non &#232; ancora stata depositata - ha affermato il principio che una societ&#224; di capitali non pu&#242; essere considerata piccolo imprenditore.

----------


## marco.M

Innazitutto ringrazio anticipatamente per la novella sulla sentenza del tribunale di Piacenza........Supponiamo, però, che la srl possa essere considerata piccolo imprenditore in quanto non supera i parametri di cui all'art. 1 L.F. In questo caso la società può essere messa in liquidazione e, per ottenere la cancellazione, può essere depositato il bilancio finale di liquidazione c/o la CCIAA di competenza. La società e i soci  (per la quota di partecipazione al capitale sociale) possono essere soggetti solo ad azioni esecutive individuali. E' corretto?
Un saluto

----------


## muhsanar

Per la prima istanza l'udienza pre fallimentare si è tenuta il 3 Ottobre fissata e in quella sede c'è stato l'accordo tra debitore e creditore il quale ha firmato l'atto di desistenza. Per le altre due istanze l'udienza pre fallimentare è stata fissata per il 15/05/2007. La questione è la seguente: secondo voi per l'udienza di maggio si applica il vecchio rito (riforma entrata in vigore il 16 luglio 2006) in quanto si fa riferimento alla prima istanza di fallimento, ovvero si applica il nuovo rito?
Se si dovesse applicare il nuovo rito (come io credo e, soprattutto, spero) cosa s'intende per capitale investito?
_______________________
Sign up with a+ exam questions for getting network+ practice test testking courses exam and northwood. We also provide best Hodges University and Keiser University with guaranteed success.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Per la prima istanza l'udienza pre fallimentare si è tenuta il 3 Ottobre fissata e in quella sede c'è stato l'accordo tra debitore e creditore il quale ha firmato l'atto di desistenza. Per le altre due istanze l'udienza pre fallimentare è stata fissata per il 15/05/2007. La questione è la seguente: secondo voi per l'udienza di maggio si applica il vecchio rito (riforma entrata in vigore il 16 luglio 2006) in quanto si fa riferimento alla prima istanza di fallimento, ovvero si applica il nuovo rito?
> Se si dovesse applicare il nuovo rito (come io credo e, soprattutto, spero) cosa s'intende per capitale investito?

  Il totale attivo netto del bilancio.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Innazitutto ringrazio anticipatamente per la novella sulla sentenza del tribunale di Piacenza........Supponiamo, però, che la srl possa essere considerata piccolo imprenditore in quanto non supera i parametri di cui all'art. 1 L.F. In questo caso la società può essere messa in liquidazione e, per ottenere la cancellazione, può essere depositato il bilancio finale di liquidazione c/o la CCIAA di competenza. La società e i soci  (per la quota di partecipazione al capitale sociale) possono essere soggetti solo ad azioni esecutive individuali. E' corretto?
> Un saluto

  Premesso che la nozione di piccolo imprenditore, al di lá delle posizioni giurisprudenziali, è a mio avviso estranea alle societá commerciali, a tenore dell'art. 2195 del cod.civ. e che in rapporto al caso del quesito bisognerebbe parlare più propriamente di effetti che escludono l'applicabilità delle procedure concorsuali, tanto premesso se la societá è a responsabilitá limitata, nessuna azione può essere esercitata sul patrimonio personale dei soci, successivamente alla cancellazione della sovietáche dal Registro delle Imprese, che esorbiti la quota conferita.

----------

